# Summer Job Vacancy At Mobile Zoo - chesterfield



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

We are looking for a part time compere/animal assistant to work some weekends and holiday dates during June, July and August. 

The job involves a lot of travelling throughout the UK (you will not be required to drive), early starts and long shifts.

The applicant will be confident and able to talk to large crowds.

You will be required to help assemble marquees, animal enclosures, handle all types of animals and talk to the public. 

You shall be working with various animals including snakes, lizards, invertebrates, poultry, rabbits, guinea pigs, ferrets and various exotic mammals.

General knowledge of animals preferred, but not essential as full training will be given.

This job is ideal for students who would like to work in the field of animal care, with the public or in entertainment. 
Must be based in or near Chesterfield.

For details on the Zoo please look at www.petwisezoo.co.uk

Please contact Sarah on 07525 487458 or [email protected] for more details or to send a CV

Closing date for applicants is 6/2/10


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

bump up!
Just to let people know, we are looking for someone who lives in/near Chesterfield area. Thanks


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, I sent you an email regarding the position 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Alex. Have just replied to the email.


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

still taking applicants. Closing date is 6/2/10


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

Closing date is now 30/1/10 - due to unforseen circumstances. Still looking for applicants...


----------

